
We Need Insects More Than They Need Us - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/73/play/we-need-insects-more-than-they-need-us
======
Deimorz
Posted earlier today (no comments there either though):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20360996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20360996)

